
Who is still using Perl? Any good war stories? - daniel-levin
Today I dug up some old Perl scripts I wrote about 11 years ago. I cobbled together a program to find duplicate mp3 files, where the sound is the same but the metadata may differ. It got me to think. Anybody out there still maintaining Perl?
======
thesuperbigfrog
The current state of Perl for Python fans:

Perl 5: I'm not dead!

TIOBE: 'Ere! 'E says 'e's not dead!

Internet: Yes he is.

Perl 5: I'm not!

TIOBE: 'E isn't?

Internet: Well... he will be soon-- he's very ill...

Perl 5: I'm getting better!

Internet: No you're not, you'll be stone dead in a moment.

TIOBE: I can't take 'im off like that! It's against regulations!

Perl 5: I don't want to go off the chart....

Internet: Oh, don't be such a baby.

TIOBE: I can't take 'im off....

Perl 5: I feel fine!

Internet: Well, do us a favor...

TIOBE: I can't!

Internet: Can you hang around a couple of minutes? He won't be long...

TIOBE: No, gotta get to Reddit, they lost nine today.

Internet: Well, when's your next round?

TIOBE: Next year.

Perl 5: I think I'll go for a walk....

Internet: You're not fooling anyone, you know-- (to TIOBE) Look, isn't there
something you can do...?

Perl 5: I feel happy! I feel happy!

\----

But seriously, Perl 5.30.2 just came out this month. It's not dead yet.

[https://www.perl.org/get.html](https://www.perl.org/get.html)

------
praveen9920
Amazon. They still use perl based front end framework on their website.

------
desktopninja
"The internet is duct taped together with a series of perl scripts"

Its either true or serves for a good intellectual laugh.

